# What speed is your Internet?



## Fredie (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, simply go here and do a test, post your results here so we can see what everyone gets!
Here's mine


----------



## DeadAccount (Sep 11, 2008)

here we go.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

...can you say "shockingly crap"?


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2008)

Although during the summer holidays it was worse than Dannichu's.

Also Virgin Media >_>


----------



## Eevee (Sep 11, 2008)

don't have Flash

but pretty goddamn fast


----------



## Rwr4539 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Fredie (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, I think that almost everyone's is faster than mine...


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Wow, I think that almost everyone's is faster than mine...





fredie175 said:


>





Dannichu said:


>


...dude.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2008)

He said almost. :P


----------



## Jolty (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Zeph (Sep 11, 2008)

Because I'm using some odd cable that keeps me constantly connected even if the wireless is down.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 11, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> ...dude.



Exactly, that's why I said *almost*!


----------



## Renteura (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Jetx (Sep 11, 2008)

Hahaha what the hell:



Then again it is going way slower than usual tonight. I think my brother's downloading something big.
... or maybe not.
Guess my internet just sucks or is really slow tonight or something.


----------



## ESP (Sep 11, 2008)

Why is everyone's upload section so small?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 11, 2008)

ESP said:


> Why is everyone's upload section so small?


Possibly because of either traffic or a weak modem/computer.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm assuming this is pretty fast.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 11, 2008)

It helps to stop all internet activity for a few minutes before doing the test.


It works for me is all I will say. Upload seems to have gotten faster, though.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## opaltiger (Sep 11, 2008)

8)



> Why is everyone's upload section so small?


upload speed is always significantly slower

unless you have fibre-optical cables

eta: and that is over a crappy router, too. not sure if it's any faster without it, though.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

dammit looks like I am second to opal


----------



## Eevee (Sep 12, 2008)

alright here we go







to be fair though the meter caps at 30Mbps so I don't think this is really accurate


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> alright here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm.

let's call it a draw.

(ps where did you get those smileys (smiley?) they (it?) are (is?) absolutely adorable <3)


----------



## Eevee (Sep 12, 2008)

haha PK drew it as part of her oekaki smiley set.  alas the only other one is this ridiculous injoke:


----------



## nyuu (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh wow this is is fucking terrible. I wonder how much of this can be blamed on this ancient router? I'll try the test without it in a bit


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay this is already a pretty shitty result but I refuse to believe my download level thing is decent because it's really goddamn slow.

Also what the hell is up with the upload 121 kb/s are you shitting me


----------



## Clover (Sep 12, 2008)

Meh, I guess? This doesn't explain the horrible lag I get during online brawl.


----------



## @lex (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmm...


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 17, 2008)

download: 5344
upload: 477


----------



## Minish (Sep 17, 2008)

Good? Bad? I have no idea. XDD

HEY DANNICHU WE BOTH HAVE TISCALI UK LIMITED. 8D


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 17, 2008)

slightly faster when not on router!


----------



## PichuK (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Eevee (Sep 17, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> slightly faster when not on router!


so close, and yet...

8)


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> so close, and yet...
> 
> 8)


hah, I'll take 20/20 over 30/2.5 any day.


----------



## Adnan (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Peegeray (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Hikari (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Renteura (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


Also if anyone was wondering why I whine so much about my Internet at the end of the month:


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 28, 2008)

How the hell has the upload speed increased?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 28, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> How the hell has the upload speed increased?


It's because my provider hates me.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 28, 2008)




----------

